
An Atlas of Fantasy - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/An_Atlas_of_Fantasy
======
pvaldes
Is interesting how much this is incomplete now and also how difficult would be
to update this small atlas having in mind that 1) our generations have a much
expanded sense of what fantasy is; and 2) most new places are defended by an
army of lawyers.

Racoon city, Matrix, LV-426, Mario island, Nublar, Hogwarts, Irontown, Far Far
Away, Gotham...

~~~
ekianjo
And Westeros...

~~~
T-A
Citizens of Västerås might disagree:
[http://www.thelocal.se/20130612/48440](http://www.thelocal.se/20130612/48440)

~~~
widforss
Haha, Västerås is my hometown, I'm home for the summer and has just binge
watched through all six seasons of the HBO series ^_^

------
benbreen
Blog post featuring a few of the maps featured in the atlas here:

[http://basementgeographer.com/an-atlas-of-
fantasy/](http://basementgeographer.com/an-atlas-of-fantasy/)

------
stevoski
One of my favourite fictional geographical places is the twin cities of Besźel
and Ul Qoma from "The City and the City."

------
david-given
...I thought for a moment this was going to be about the all-purpose fantasy
map from Diana Wynne Jones' _The Tough Guide to Fantasyland_ :

[http://i.imgur.com/7LAwK.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/7LAwK.jpg)

------
pmlnr
I'm quite sad there are only Western writers are featured in the book, but
hey, it's 1979.

